# T Stirmi and T Blondi, differences?



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Just wondering what the two main differences between these two are?

Any Size difference, 

Temperement differences?

How they are kept?

Any help i'd be very grateful, 

Thanks :no1:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

T Stirmi have bold knees :lol2:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Veyron said:


> T Stirmi have bold knees :lol2:


is that the only difference!?:lol2:

Do the T Blondi's get any bigger or anything? is the only difference the bald knees?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Veyron said:


> T Stirmi have bold knees :lol2:


Bald, 

Unless they are underlined and in italics too :whistling2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Aws said:


> is that the only difference!?:lol2:
> 
> Do the T Blondi's get any bigger or anything? is the only difference the bald knees?


Nothing else to my knowledge. Will happily stand corrected if someone knows more.



snowgoose said:


> Bald,
> 
> Unless they are underlined and in italics too :whistling2:


Haha sorry, been on the vino :blush: ...well, still on it. Day off tomorrow, happy days :no1:


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

Only way i can tell is the legs on t blondi are hairier than t stirmi but hard to tell unless u have them both infront of you to compare, so say t blondi is a little lighter in colour but thats abit unrelyable because there coloure can differ quite alot between molts and apparantly blondi are a lil more docile bit again i wouldnt take that as gospel
also noticed ur ad to buy an AF Of eather and if u get ur hands on a af stirmi i have a big MM to paor her to if you were intrested


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

Cant spell for shit me!lol


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

luke0227 said:


> Only way i can tell is the legs on t blondi are hairier than t stirmi but hard to tell unless u have them both infront of you to compare, so say t blondi is a little lighter in colour but thats abit unrelyable because there coloure can differ quite alot between molts and apparantly blondi are a lil more docile bit again i wouldnt take that as gospel
> also noticed ur ad to buy an AF Of eather and if u get ur hands on a af stirmi i have a big MM to paor her to if you were intrested


I'd be interested bud! Friend request me please :whistling2:

Just getting my hands on one, im not even after an Af, just a female would be nice:devil:


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

Not sure how to friend request u wanna request me instead me mate, 
theres afew stirmis kickin about be be wary because there alot of people selling what they say is an AF but is a MM and ripping ppl off


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Thats the only reason im wary of swapping for people that do that, a MM is no good to me haha, lets just hope i dont come across somebody that will do that


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

The only difference I know of is blondi are huge, aggressive with massive fangs and stirmi are massive aggressive with huge fangs.:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

There seems to be a lot of comments relating to little information above, so in a bid to cut away the fat and get to the meat.

There are 3 Theraphosa so far. T. blondi, T. stirmi and T. apophysis.
T. stirmi was only recently given an ID by Rudloff & Weinmann and was formerly referred to as T. sp. burgundy.
T. blondi can be recognised by hairy knees which T. stirmi lack. Infact I find T. blondi are much more hairy overall on the legs than T. stirmi.
T. apophysis have pink toes (hence the pet name of Goliath Pink Toe) in the early stages and appear much thinner than T. blondi. The MM of T. apophysis are the only 1 of the 3 Theraphosa that have tibial hooks.

Colouration has nothing to do with species ID, not in Theraphosa or any other tarantula as it is not a taxonomic feature, but more a case of locational variance or habitat/husbandry. If you keep your tarantula in moist/humid conditions you're more likely to see darker specimens than if you keep them in dry conditions. After a moult they are likely to be darker coloured with more intense colouration but as they approach a moult the colours will have subsided and the darks become more rusty-browns.

PS: I believe ID of these is going to be covered in more depth in the next issue of the BTS journal.


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Poxicator said:


> There seems to be a lot of comments relating to little information above, so in a bid to cut away the fat and get to the meat.
> 
> There are 3 Theraphosa so far. T. blondi, T. stirmi and T. apophysis.
> T. stirmi was only recently given an ID by Rudloff & Weinmann and was formerly referred to as T. sp. burgundy.
> ...



I Couldn't of asked for a better reply, Thank you Poxicator:blush:


----------

